# Proper dosage for sun oil



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 7, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the proper dosage for what I can sun oil, which is the ultra light oil we can use to spray our orchids. My quart container has fallen over and half of it leaked out and now I can't read the dosage. I sort of remember 1 tablespoon per gallon, is that correct?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2013)

I looked up a revised sun spray light oil label on the Internet, and for ornamentals they suggested 2 gallons of oil for 100 gal of water. This is a ratio of 2:100, or 1:50. This is like one ounce of oil in 50 oz of water; since a gallon is 128 fl oz, this would be .02 of a gal/128 oz, which is 2.56 fl oz (a little under a tablespoon)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Charles, I guess my memory isn't as bad as I sometime think it is.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 7, 2013)

I just add a teaspoon (5 mL) to a pint (a little less than 500 mL) with a drop of liquid soap or Physan. Never caused problems for me...sometimes double that concentration. just don't spray it when plants are in direct sun.


----------



## Stone (Jul 12, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> > 2 gallons of oil for 100 gal of water. This is a ratio of 2:100, or 1:50. This is like one ounce of oil in 50 oz of water; since a gallon is 128 fl oz, this would be .02 of a gal/128 oz, which is 2.56 fl oz (a little under a tablespoon)
> 
> 
> What what what???:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Secundino (Jul 12, 2013)

Sun oil? I'm lost.
What please is sun oil used for plants? Or do you mean horticultural oil?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

No, Bob is really fair skinned and he has to protect himself from sun burn! :evil:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sun Oil is just a brand name that I used to use. Yes, indeed it's a horticultural oil that can be sold under a number of names. It's easy for me to use in a greenhouse as there is a attachment that can be put on the watering hose and then you set the dial to how much product you want to mix per gallon of water. The water never goes into the container with the poisin or in this case oil. Once you are done, you just pour the contents of the container back into the original bottle for future use.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 13, 2013)

Its actually called Sunspray oil.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 13, 2013)

What do you use it for? (other than NYErics' )


----------



## Secundino (Jul 13, 2013)

For brown leaves ... orquidée dorée!:rollhappy::rollhappy:

It is usefull for young stages of scale insects, aphids and so on, but years ago I used it and noticed that a lot of thin leaved orchids - Lycaste, Stanhopea, Gongora, Phaius, Calanthe - didn't like it at all. And as I have a part of my plants outside, I've to be VERY careful using oil based treatments - even housemade garlic remedies - when there is sun. Hight temperatures and oil seems to be dangerous, too.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2013)

yes; it's perfect for cloudy upstate ny conditions, but sun and heat are not friendly to it/plants


----------



## Trithor (Jul 13, 2013)

So not a great remedy in sunny South Africa?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2013)

I use a natural horticultural oil with my insecticide formula. I always pre-wet the plant then add the formula and try to avoid applying on sunny days.


----------

